# Dell vs HP



## LutfanLubaib (Mar 8, 2011)

Hello!!! there guys.I am going to buy a laptop,but I am not able to decide.I have shortlisted the following:
1.Dell XPS 14 (basic config with 6gb RAM)
2.HP pavillion dv4(new)
What's your opinion on these two?I welcome any suggestions regarding other laptops under 55k(1222$approx)
Query:
I visited the hp site to find the laptop but it is not like dell,I
want to configure to suit my needs.Where to do it?Any idea!!


----------



## Garbage (Mar 8, 2011)

LutfanLubaib said:


> I want to configure to suit my needs.Where to do it?Any idea!!


On Dell site you can configure the laptop before ordering.


----------



## pauldmps (Mar 8, 2011)

Welcome, LutfanLubaib

Post your requirements & brand preferences here & we will advise you the best laptop configs in your budget.

Also, are from another country outside India ?


----------



## thetechfreak (Mar 8, 2011)

go for new HP its better VFM.

Welcome to ThinkDigit Forum!


----------



## pauldmps (Mar 8, 2011)

^^ HP & VFM in a single sentence ?

Can you suggest me a VFM HP Gaming laptop under 50k ?


----------



## thetechfreak (Mar 9, 2011)

err..under 50k belongs to Dell

but 70k to Hp

@paul whick lappy do you reccomend to OP?


----------



## pauldmps (Mar 9, 2011)

Nothing since I think the OP won't be bothered to check this forum again.

I don't know why new members register at this forum & post queries & don't bother to check for replies. And majority of this happens at this particular section. (Laptops & Netbooks)

See few recent threads in this section to understand what I am saying.


----------



## thetechfreak (Mar 9, 2011)

Exactly. I have posted in many such threads.

There is another problem.
Bots register here and in Software QnA they ask questions about data recovery for example.

The word 'data. Recovery' will be a hyperlink and lead to malicious sites.


----------



## LutfanLubaib (Mar 10, 2011)

Thanks to thetechfreak,pauldmps,Garbage for replying to my thread.
Well,I am from Srinagar,J&K.My brand preferences would be dell,Hp,asus,msi,acer.
guys!I found this site www.shopping.hp.com where I could configure the hp laptops but its their international site (assumed).is'nt there any such site for HP india.
Again thanks a lot for your replies.


----------



## pauldmps (Mar 10, 2011)

The only site which allows you to configure laptops in India is Dell.

I would've recommended a Dell XPS 15 but it is now out of stock. 

Actually it is the worst time to buy a laptop. Newer Sandy-bridge laptops should start coming to the markets by the end of this month. Unless you are in a hurry, wait for them.

Also you did not post your requirements. Will you use it for gaming ? What screen-size you want ? And how much battery life are you expecting ?


----------



## choudang (Mar 10, 2011)

i think op has shared few info like he preferred 14" for normal use, not heavy gaming. i would suggest better to stick with dell for after sales support.

somewhere down the like, i would prefer Thinkpad for myself without dscrt graphics for normal usage like watching movies, music, abit programing, database etc. 

we are getting our laptops replaced by dell vostro (i3) with win 7/ xp, but my R500 (C2D) far better than vostro and i refused to change. i am using this piece from last year.

Now i am going to buy thinkpad 410 but it is abit expensive [ > 60 k] and i am quite happy with R500 (O) and G430 (P)


----------



## LutfanLubaib (Mar 14, 2011)

Hello! there guys.I would be using the laptop for light gaming(I don't mind playing games at low resolutions) but I would want the laptop to be my companion for the nest 5 years.Expections:
core i7,6gb,discrete GP,500 gb HDD.


----------



## doomgiver (Mar 14, 2011)

^ all this in 55k? try dell. hp has badly engineered laptops.
their dv1xxx,2xxx,6xxx series has a serious overheating problem.
ask around before buying. and do try and wait for a better offer.

- a regretful hp buyer


----------



## reddead (Mar 15, 2011)

xps 15 with sandybridge coming on 25th march......go for it


----------

